# Please help me understand this ADGA linear appraisal stuff



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

SO basically I want a decent through milker who produces enough for the family. The owner of these four goats will sell me any of them, in milk, this November. I went to see them a bit yesterday and will be going down again to spend more time. I've also asked her to send photos if she can.

but. from this information is there anything you can see that would make one be better than another? I tried to understand any of it but no luck... I'm stumped. If you had a minute I would be so grateful for the aid.

They are
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... S001494583
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... S001494585
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... S001465413
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... S001465414

Thanks!
M.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Please help me understand this ADGA linear appraisal stu*

I don't know a lot about this, but it looks like Paprika has really nice teats a slightly above average udder, and is quite tall. And her rump angle and width are better than average, pretty good.

Lucille might have a slightly better udder but her teats are not as good. She is very tall, rump angle a little steeper, but good width.

Juliette has a pretty good udder, teats might be better than Lucille but not as good as Paprika, she is very tall and has good rump angle and width.

Dairy wren has narrower teats than Paprika, but a better udder, and also good rump. She looks like the might be best overall. From my perspective. She is shortest and they like tall obviously.

I think one thing about these is that if different people are doing them, or even the same people at different times, they can come out different, and the does also mature as they age and have kids, so things change. All of these does look okay to me. It will be really interesting to see pictures of them and see how they really look. But it seems to me people aren't that likely to pay for linear appraisals on junk goats, and it also looks to me like any of these does would be nice. Do you know about their milk production? That would be the next thing, including some pictures.

Jan


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Please help me understand this ADGA linear appraisal stu*

So you just want a goat for milk?

Linear appraisal programs are supposed to be based almost entirely on measurements and scales. A Final Score based on an Evaluation of the overall quality of an animal in each of 4 major categories:

General Appearance (35% of the Final Score)
Dairy Character (20% of the Final Score)
Body Capacity (10% of the Final Score)
Mammary System (35% of the Final Score)

Based on the following analyses of quality:

E = Excellent @ 90% or greater of ideal

V = Very Good @ 85-89%

+ = Good Plus @ 80-84%

A = Acceptable @ 70-79%

F = Fair @ 60-69%

P = Poor @ 59% or less

For example, the doe that I would buy is RIPSHIN GOAT DAIRY JULIETTE. I would buy her because her overall score is a 90. Which means structurally she is correct and she got an E or excellent in udder. She also does not have a code which means there is not anything extremely incorrect about them. For example one doe had a code for a tilted udder which likely means she had mastitis in the past and you don't want that. She could of also just had kids nursing her one side.

Anyways there are ALOT more details but I know you are just looking for a home milker that will provide milk for your family but you want and animal that will sustain and have the longevity that you want. If you buy an animal that has a lower score she is not structurally correct.

Also if you look at the Mammary category on the charts the higher the animals score the more ideal udder she has. This meaning she has high udder attachment to really have the capacity that you want and have the longevity.

Anyways, sorry for rambling on! I hope you get a great goat!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Please help me understand this ADGA linear appraisal stu*

thanks! so that is what all those apparently random letters and signs meant !
I will look more at the mammary section as well. 
Jan: I thought it was interesting that you liked Wren best because that is who the milker (a college student interested in sustainable farming and very nice) thought would be best for me.

I'm hopefully going to get the milk production and photos by the end of this coming week... I will of course post them  
M.


----------

